

Eric Floehr on his startup ForecastWatch.com (Python, weather forecast accuracy) - gnosis
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/04/12/weather-forecast-accuracy/

======
ajays
This is funny. I was thinking of doing the same for a long time. But I figured
there was no money in it, and I didn't want to be stuck maintaining such a
site.

Kudos to him on making it work.

